# Doubles, triples, quadruples...



## Silver (22/7/17)

Starting this thread in honour of @Amir who mentioned on another thread its the first time he bought double of something in several years of vaping - two SXK Billet Boxes.

*Which devices have you enjoyed so much that you have bought more than one of the exact same device?* Can be a mod or atty. And still using them and enjoying them for a while?

I will start


Two *Innokin* *MVP2* mods - bought near when I started. Still in daily use today by HRH
Four *Reo Grands* - about 3 years now - still rocking strong and I love them. Two of them have been used a lot less in the past year or so not because I dont like them but the newer gear is distracting me. They still sit in my vape cave looking at me and it makes me feel bad from time to time.

Spares:
I have a spare Lemo1, a spare Subtank Mini (bought recently from @SAVapeGear ) and a few spare Evod1s. But these are not in double use. They just sitting quietly in the cupboard in their boxes waiting to be deployed. Its more of a psychological comfort thing for me, knowing I have backups of my loved devices.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/7/17)

Oh wow this will be interesting. 

I love the merlin mini tank so much i have 3 of them and considering a 4 as i would like to have more variance in my daily juice selections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (22/7/17)

4 x Goon RDA's
2 x TM RDA's
2 x Hadaly RDA's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Oh wow, @antonherbst , @KZOR

Merlin mini was much loved. Have one but didnt spend enough time with it. Need to play more on it.

@KZOR, i always think of you when I think of the Goon. And the way you say Goon in your videos. Hehe


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/7/17)

2 reos
2 ol16s
2 petri bf rda
2 skyline
2 goons

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (22/7/17)

@Silver another strong point on the merlin mini is that it can be used as a mtl atty as the kit comes with 2 airflow restrickter screws. 

I dont personally use the mtl function but for the wife i have 1 merlin setup with it running. And she loves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (22/7/17)

3 x reo grands (2x lp standard 1 x sl lp) ugly as hell but for me it just works great and very durable
2× hadaly (great flavour easy to build on)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> @Silver another strong point on the merlin mini is that it can be used as a mtl atty as the kit comes with 2 airflow restrickter screws.
> 
> I dont personally use the mtl function but for the wife i have 1 merlin setup with it running. And she loves it.



Ok thanks
I will try it - was aware of the restrictor but havent used it yet.
Noted in the "Vape To Do list"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (22/7/17)

Only thing I like enough to buy loads of.............Pico

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/7/17)

3 goons
Thinking of a second BBox

Does it count if the goons are the 3 different ones??
OG 
LP
1.5
Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (22/7/17)

6 Reo'
6 OL16's
4 Hadaly's 
4 Cyclones 
3 SXK Billet Box 
4 Insider 
4 Exocet 
10 Reo 6ml bottles 
10 Reo 3ml bottles 
8 Super soft bottles 

Then singles ; Tmod, SVA, Sigelei 213, Leprechaun, 26650 Squonker, Snapdragon 1.5, Hussar RDTA, Pulse, and a lot of atty's in the spares box.
Batteries about 20
.........
Let's stop for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/7/17)

Game set and match @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/17)

3 Reo Grands, 1 Reo P67, 1 Reo Mini, 2 VT Inboxes - all with OL16s and each carrying a specific juice category and alternatively vaped.

On the sly, whilst I am patiently waiting for an authentic, a SXK BB with Exocet. Great device. Not as trouble free as a Reo or VT Inbox, but super vape and the form factor is unbeatable.

For tasting juices - Hohm Slice with Hadaly

An occasional vape on SX Mini with GEM tank and Provari P3 with GEM tank.

For special occasions - a few Reo Woodvils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Wait till Mr Fisher sees this thread. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (22/7/17)

3 Reo Grands
2 Reo Mini
1 Reo Woodvil
3 RM2
5 Cyclone
1 Pico Mega with one of the RDA for tasting
6 OL16 (one given to my son)
2 Pico (one given to my son)
2 Pico Dual (both given to my son and he gave one to a friend)
2 Pico Squeeze (one given to my son)
2 Coppervape Squonkers (one given to my son)
3 Smok Mods - H-Priv, X Cube and something else cant remember (all given to my son)

I think I will stop there because I just realised I need to go and have some words with my son

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (22/7/17)

@Silver, I think @Rob Fisher is busy to organise with his PA to do the typing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Neal (22/7/17)

2 x Pico
4 x Subtank mini
2 x Toptank mini
3 x Trinity Bell cap
Also in a similar fashion to @GregF a fair variety of stuff passed to my son (and a few mates).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/17)

Rob is in the bush and will partake in this thread when he returns. Regards his PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

Wow... All this because of me? OhmiGosh 

2 SXK BB
2 Skyline (1 Skyline authentic and 1 Skyclone)
2 OL16 (1 was Hijacked a few days ago)
2 Nautilus mini
6 LG brown chocs and 6 VTC6's (Does that even count?)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## M5000 (22/7/17)

I'll skip the list and maybe add later as the thread progresses, but the legend that has been with me from the start or rebuilding..

4 Billow V2 Nano's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (22/7/17)

I'm not crazy, I dont buy doubles....

Except for Reo Grand SL's ..... and O16's..... and Atomic's ...... and Chalice III's

okay, i might be a little nuts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaheed (22/7/17)

5 goblin minis
2 *v1
2 *v2
1 *v3

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CeeJay (22/7/17)

2 Goons
2 CSMNTs
4 Noisy Crickets

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (22/7/17)

Petrus said:


> .........
> Let's stop for now



 Blasphemy 




Great collection by the way


----------



## PsyCLown (22/7/17)

Hmm, not much actually..

18650 batteries & DIY concentrates. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (22/7/17)

Reos!
Cyclones.
Ol16s.
Flow by odis.
Billet box.
Lemo v1.
Crown v1.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

@Christos - which do you have 2, 3 or 4 of?

we want details!!


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Neal said:


> 2 x Pico
> 4 x Subtank mini
> 2 x Toptank mini
> 3 x Trinity Bell cap
> Also in a similar fashion to @GregF a fair variety of stuff passed to my son (and a few mates).



Ooh, Subtank Mini city @Neal 

Groovy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Amir said:


> Wow... All this because of me? OhmiGosh
> 
> 2 SXK BB
> 2 Skyline (1 Skyline authentic and 1 Skyclone)
> ...



All because of you @Amir 
Look what you started!
Its all your fault


----------



## Christos (22/7/17)

Christos said:


> Reos!
> 5X Cyclones.
> 4X Ol16s.
> 2X Flow by odis.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/7/17)

Silver said:


> All because of you @Amir
> Look what you started!
> Its all your fault



I think it's an interesting thread because people seldom go out and buy the same thing twice unless it's really, really good. Like flawlessly good. I know it's not a direct indication obviously that an item is perfect but it gives you a general idea of what stands out and that can help narrow the list of options down for guys who need to use budget hands a little more than others or don't want to waste time with trial and error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CeeJay (23/7/17)

True, when starting out you don't know what to look out for. You don't know what type of Vape you like. In the start everybody I knew swore by the Smok baby beast tank, yet nobody bought 2 of them. I payed expensive school fees for vaping lessons. A thread like this would've helped tremendously. Not to go out and buy everything listed here but like you say, narrow down the options.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (23/7/17)

CeeJay said:


> True, when starting out you don't know what to look out for. You don't know what type of Vape you like. In the start everybody I knew swore by the Smok baby beast tank, yet nobody bought 2 of them. I payed expensive school fees for vaping lessons. A thread like this would've helped tremendously. Not to go out and buy everything listed here but like you say, narrow down the options.


Unfortunately and this is my opinion nobody wants to spend R1000 for a device when a box of stinkies costs R50.

I think its a slow evolutionary process with vape devices and people will over time find what they enjoy or what works for them. For example I enjoyed reos a lot and a few people I know tried them early on in their vape career and hated them. Same people now swear by them.

For me I would not have had it any other way as if I hadn't gone through an array of devices I honestly would not understand my vape style and vape requirements as well as I do now.

I also hope this thread is not used by newbies to try some devices wich they might not like coming off stinkies etc and then be put off by some great devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/7/17)

I only have 1 setup due to financial constraints. SM22 and iPower. Only thing i have a double of, are ulcers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

Christos said:


> Unfortunately and this is my opinion nobody wants to spend R1000 for a device when a box of stinkies costs R50.
> 
> I think its a slow evolutionary process with vape devices and people will over time find what they enjoy or what works for them. For example I enjoyed reos a lot and a few people I know tried them early on in their vape career and hated them. Same people now swear by them.
> 
> ...



But that's kinda the point I was getting at. The reos showed you your preferred vape style so you went out and got a couple of em. Your vape style stayed the same but you found more comfort in the skyline. It trumped the reo for you because it was regulated. Still single coil and restricted flavorful vape. Then you came across the billet box and from what I recall you're the proud owner of 3... but the vaping style is still the same. Restricted lung single coil... so any guy who can't afford school fees can see from this thread that Christos is a single coil restricted lung flavor chasing kinda guy. Hence, let's see what devices he has, what are his pros and cons with them and why.... helps narrow down the options right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

@Amir and @Christos - you guys are both right in my view

Although that wasnt the intention of the thread, I can see how it could help newer vapers decide on what to go for.

Having said that if you are not really sure what type of vape you like - or dont know what the preferred vaping style of the member is who has multiple devices then it can be tricky and lead you down the wrong path.


----------



## RichJB (23/7/17)

The only device I have two of is the 60W iStick. It was the first ever mod I bought. A few months later, another vendor had them on special. I liked the one I had and heard that they die quite quickly so I bought another on special as a back-up. But a mod is a mod is a mod imo. My only requirement is that it delivers 25-40W reliably when I push the fire button.

In terms of atties, I would always rather buy something different. I have found that my Hadaly dripper is an excellent reference dripper which gives me a flat and balanced representation of what is in the juice. My Recoil is a 'base' dripper which emphasises base notes. So in a strawberry cheesecake, it will give more oomph to the cheesecake. My Velocity is the opposite, a 'toppy' dripper that will boost the strawberry top note at the expense of the cheesecake base. But now that I have those, I have no need to replicate them. 

I can only vape one atty at a time and I have a Hadaly already. So I'd rather buy something different like a Wasp and see what I get from that. The only way I'd buy duplicates is if I absolutely had to have an identical vape on every setup. But as a DIYer, I don't want an identical vape on all my devices. I want to have atties with different biases so that I can better assess what is happening in my juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The only device I have two of is the 60W iStick. It was the first ever mod I bought. A few months later, another vendor had them on special. I liked the one I had and heard that they die quite quickly so I bought another on special as a back-up. But a mod is a mod is a mod imo. My only requirement is that it delivers 25-40W reliably when I push the fire button.
> 
> In terms of atties, I would always rather buy something different. I have found that my Hadaly dripper is an excellent reference dripper which gives me a flat and balanced representation of what is in the juice. My Recoil is a 'base' dripper which emphasises base notes. So in a strawberry cheesecake, it will give more oomph to the cheesecake. My Velocity is the opposite, a 'toppy' dripper that will boost the strawberry top note at the expense of the cheesecake base. But now that I have those, I have no need to replicate them.
> 
> I can only vape one atty at a time and I have a Hadaly already. So I'd rather buy something different like a Wasp and see what I get from that. The only way I'd buy duplicates is if I absolutely had to have an identical vape on every setup. But as a DIYer, I don't want an identical vape on all my devices. I want to have atties with different biases so that I can better assess what is happening in my juices.



Love your explanation of base vs balanced vs toppy @RichJB !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The only device I have two of is the 60W iStick. It was the first ever mod I bought. A few months later, another vendor had them on special. I liked the one I had and heard that they die quite quickly so I bought another on special as a back-up. But a mod is a mod is a mod imo. My only requirement is that it delivers 25-40W reliably when I push the fire button.
> 
> In terms of atties, I would always rather buy something different. I have found that my Hadaly dripper is an excellent reference dripper which gives me a flat and balanced representation of what is in the juice. My Recoil is a 'base' dripper which emphasises base notes. So in a strawberry cheesecake, it will give more oomph to the cheesecake. My Velocity is the opposite, a 'toppy' dripper that will boost the strawberry top note at the expense of the cheesecake base. But now that I have those, I have no need to replicate them.
> 
> I can only vape one atty at a time and I have a Hadaly already. So I'd rather buy something different like a Wasp and see what I get from that. The only way I'd buy duplicates is if I absolutely had to have an identical vape on every setup. But as a DIYer, I don't want an identical vape on all my devices. I want to have atties with different biases so that I can better assess what is happening in my juices.


Crap I have such a long way to go... post explains a lot of what i have experienced and didn't know why

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/7/17)

Silver said:


> Love your explanation of base vs balanced vs toppy @RichJB !



I was really interested to see Wayne's assessment of his top five atomisers. I only have two of them: the Hadaly and Recoil. I bought the Hadaly on Wayne's recommendation. Since he got it, he's been shilling it as the best 'reference' dripper on the market. That is a godsend for flavour testing so I bought it. I have found the same as Wayne did, that it gives a perfectly flat 'frequency' response. Although I concede that there may be a degree of confirmation bias, that I'm getting a reference response because it's what I wanted and expected from the dripper.

However, no such confirmation bias exists with the Recoil. When I got it in October last year, I posted this in my review:



> I'm getting more of the base notes on the Recoil than I do on other atties, less of the top notes.



In his summary of the Recoil, Wayne notes:



> In the video I call these the “Beats” of the vaping world, because they give a lot of emphasis to the base, or foundation, while the highs feel a bit rounded off missing that “sparkle” that the naRDA has.



I use the Velocity Mini as my toppy dripper. Wayne seems to favour the NaRda for that purpose:



> There seems to be much more emphasis on the high’s on this atomizer, meaning my fruits/candies and lighter recipes work wonderfully in here. But bakeries, desserts, and tobaccos seem to lack in weight just a bit.



That is bang-on how I would describe my Velocity. A light summery fruity lemonade will be perfect in it, my customary heavy bakeries - not so much. So I'd be keen to get a NaRda to see if I get the same toppy response from it. That, for me, would be a lot more instructive than getting a second Velocity. I know what the Velocity does already, getting a second doesn't really appeal to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Amir and @Christos - you guys are both right in my view
> 
> Although that wasnt the intention of the thread, I can see how it could help newer vapers decide on what to go for.
> 
> Having said that if you are not really sure what type of vape you like - or dont know what the preferred vaping style of the member is who has multiple devices then it can be tricky and lead you down the wrong path.



My theory is not directly aimed at newbies as that is a whole different ball game. I myself am by no means a pro but there was a time where dual coil set ups at 140-160W was my thing and I'd be running limitless XL with rx2/3 in 3 config mode and it would last me an hour or 2 with multiple refills. Now all that has changed, I know my preferred vape style and it's akin to that of let's say Christos or Rob for example. So I know now that if I'm looking for a single coil restricted lung rta, and rob has 3 and Christos has 2.... that would be a fantastic starting point for me instead of me having to go out and buy a reaper and a skyline and a vapor giant and an ammit and a govad... see where I'm going with this? Basically, using this same ideology, I ended up on a reo and ol16 within minutes of deciding I needed something like it. Christos happily shared info, build tips, wicking, coils etc and it just worked from day one. Granted I tried the RM2 amongst other things but that was for the sake of knowing... I always end up back on the reo/ol16, bb, and skyline over and over again. I've tried the ammit 22 and 25, I've tried the SMM, I've tried the reload and the kylin and the dual ammit. I've tried the pulse and the hadaly and armor and the Viper... I've tried almost everything. But that's a whole different story all together. That was for the sake of trying and knowing so I can help others, not for the pursuit of the perfect vape. I have perfected my vape style based on trial and error, after narrowing down the list of options based on duplicated items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (23/7/17)

3 x Sub tank Mini + 1 Toptank (Regard them as the same in principle)
8 x Sub tank Mini RBA heads
3 X OBS Crius + 1 X extra base
3 X OBS Engine Nano

These were items that managed to meet my requirements and expectations as my vaping journey evolved over time. Each marking a specific stage in this journey where my vaping style remained consistent for an extended period. In between a lot of gear got purchased which despite great reviews did not manage to meet that sweet spot.

I think its time I put the other gear up for sale in the classifieds. The above items however will remain in my arsenal or on loan to close friends until such time they are sufficiently hooked on vaping to purchase their own. Yea, I'm an a-hole that way...LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/7/17)

2 vaporshark dna200, 4 twisted messes square (different colors) , kayfuns ( nearly all the models and of all the model i have more than one )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

OK let's start with my REO's... I have sold quite a few but still have some of them in the display cabinet because I don't use them much and can't let the balance of them leave the fold because they hold very sentimental value for me. I think at my peak collection I had 18 REO's... here are some pics... let me count how many REO's left... stand by... Eight left.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Hellfire Phantoms x 2

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Wapari's x 3. 1 x 26650 SX350, 1 x Classic DNA75 18650, 1 x Nano DNA75 18650.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Serpent Mini 22's and 25's - At peak had 3 x 22 and 5 x 25.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (23/7/17)

And there the mod master schools all of us. Point set match on your amazing collection. I doubt if anybody here can beat that collection?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/7/17)

@Rob Fisher i spot 4 bb and 2 other high end devices in the previous posts. We are properly schooled by your collection. 

Speachless on the amazing setups you do have and share with us.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

antonherbst said:


> @Rob Fisher i spot 4 bb and 2 other high end devices in the previous posts. We are properly schooled by your collection.
> 
> Speachless on the amazing setups you do have and share with us.



Got some more pics coming... and will put up the BB Family next week when the others arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's start with my REO's... I have sold quite a few but still have some of them in the display cabinet because I don't use them much and can't let the balance of them leave the fold because they hold very sentimental value for me. I think at my peak collection I had 18 REO's... here are some pics... let me count how many REO's left... stand by... Eight left.
> View attachment 102052
> View attachment 102053
> View attachment 102054
> ...


My gosh that white reo... went through a lot of gear and keep coming back to reo ol16 combo even on the p67

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

2 x Fury Woodworks Mods! The Senator and the Mattis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

2 x EVL Reapers! One blue Titanium and one SS both with extended tank.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/7/17)

Oook so these are the multiples. I`ve pretty much settled on the attys/mods I prefer for my style of vaping. Most of the kit was bought in 2015 and the last of the kit below was bought in August 2016. 
3 Nuppins (DTL)
4 OL16s (Restricted DTL)
2 Cyclones (MTL)
2 Therion 75W BF
2 REO Minis
6 REO Grands
When I first started using a rebuild able dripper and when I changed e-liquids, I would often readjust the coil height/change wicking material or even rebuild the coil out right to get the best out of the juice that I was using. I honestly thought at the time that there was something wrong with me. I had 5 different flavours in rotation. This became a bit tedious and so the next logical step was to dedicate an atty for each juice. As the local juice scene blew up around that time making e-liquids more affordable, the e-liquid tally went up to eight and so did the hardware. Then DIY took hold and now I have 12 flavours (combination of commercial and DIY) in rotation with each flavour dedicated to each atty/mod combo. Some used more often than others but all in use at sometime or the other during the month.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Divo's on my REO's. I still have 3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Oook so these are the multiples. I`ve pretty much settled on the attys/mods I prefer for my style of vaping. Most of the kit was bought in 2015 and the last of the kit below was bought in August 2016.
> 3 Nuppins (DTL)
> 4 OL16s (Restricted DTL)
> 2 Cyclones (MTL)
> ...



Love the way you dedicate devices to juices @Blu_Marlin 
I do that with two or three devices but need to get a few more perfected.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Vicious Ant Cyclones and Cyclops Atties!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

@Rob Fisher , your photos of multiples are amazing
Some of the best gear - and several of them

Which multiples would you say you used the most?

I know the Reo/cyclone had a lot of use - and the Serpent Mini 25
Now the Skyline/Reaper/Giant and phantoms - and the BBs
Were there any other multiples I missed out?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , your photos of multiples are amazing
> Some of the best gear - and several of them
> 
> Which multiples would you say you used the most?
> ...



I think the REO's with Divo's are the most used of my vaping time... The SM25 had an excellent run as well...

Currently the winning multiples are my BB's, Phantoms and Skylines... although my Vapor Giant Mini V4 (but only have one) is the most used atty.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think the REO's with Divo's are the most used of my vaping time... The SM25 had an excellent run as well...
> 
> Currently the winning multiples are my BB's, Phantoms and Skylines... although my Vapor Giant Mini V4 (but only have one) is the most used atty.



@Rob Fisher is the Giant getting more airtime than the BBs nowadays?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher is the Giant getting more airtime than the BBs nowadays?



Yes it is Hi Ho @Silver... Great flavour and no leaking... simple to build and easy fill... and it gives me a chance to use some of my fancy mods that were being neglected. But I always have a BB with me 24/7/365.

I'm really surprised the Vapor Giant Mini V4 is not more popular in the HE world... I found it by pure luck and took a chance on it. I think the Reaper's give a slightly better flavour but that leak on refill is a killer for me... however I have new decks from EVL inbound that I'm told solves the leak on fill refill. Stand by for a report back hopefully this coming week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)

For multiples nothing quite matches my insatiable addiction to drip tips... this is the operational drip tip supply...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> For multiples nothing quite matches my insatiable addiction to drip tips... this is the operational drip tip supply...
> View attachment 102144



Holy cow that's an insane collection there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/17)

That is amazing @Rob Fisher - drip tips for every hour of the day!!

Lol, I see the Captain America ones on the far right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> For multiples nothing quite matches my insatiable addiction to drip tips... this is the operational drip tip supply...
> View attachment 102144


OCD Tingles activated.... I see empty spaces @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)

Christos said:


> OCD Tingles activated.... I see empty spaces @Rob Fisher



OK will fix that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Scoob (24/7/17)

I had a serious Noisy Cricket V1 thing going on for about a year. 22mm RDA's came and went, but I think I had about 4 of those Noisy Crickets at one stage, I noticed that it hit harder and smoother than any other dual battery mod and because I would only hit that button for about a second the battery life was great. 

Kinda sad they stopped making them. After many a button went on the fritz I'm left with a lot of parts, but only one working cricket.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK will fix that!
> View attachment 102178


No man, but now the tanks at the back aren't evenly spaced.
How can you LIVE LIKE THAT?!
Lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (24/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK will fix that!
> View attachment 102178


I still see 5 empty spots

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45 (24/7/17)

I'm still waiting to c @Rob Fisher the epic BB collection that's the best part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Christos said:


> I still see 5 empty spots


Those 5 empty spots are for the BB's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

